# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عدالت عجیب تو تستهای کنکور

## ezio auditore77

سلام دوستان دقت کردید پاسخای سوالات کنکور(مثلا همین تجربی ۹۴)درمورد عمومیا دقیقا بین ۱ و ۲ و ۳ و ۴ تقسیم شده بود؟!واقعا عجیب نیس؟
مثلا تو چهارتادرس عمومی سه تا پاسخ ۶ تا میشدن یکی ۷ تا!
این نکته میتونست تو عمومیا فوق العاده باشه مثلا وقتی ۶-۷ تا تست دینی گزینه ۲ بشه دیگه قطعا گزینه ۲ جواب جدیدی نخواهد بود و میشه تو گزینه هایی که بین ۲ و بقیه شک داریم ردگزینه کنیم!یا تو تست تکواژ و تعداد غلط املا و لغت و قرابت و تو c test زبان!
فک کنم چون سوالا رفته رو کامپیوتر آماتور سازمان سنجش اینجوری دراومده!![emoji2]
تو دروس اختصاصی هم با تقریب خوب همین وضع برقراره ولی بیشتر بدرد بچه زرنگا میخوره...
نظرتون چیه بنظرتون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد برای کنکور ۹۵(حداقل تو دروس عمومی)؟؟آیا سالهای قبل هم همینطوری بوده؟
با تشکر!



Sent from my Nexus 7

----------


## khaan

همه آزمون ها گزینه ها معمولا پخش میشن.
البته ترتیب گزینه ها در بسیاری موارد در دفترچه ها فرق دارن ( تقریبا در همه سوالات )

----------


## bbehzad

اره احتمالش هست یه راهم برای اختصاصیا پیدا کن راحت کن خودتو.

----------


## javad76

آره اینو داداشم بهم گفته بود . مثلا شما الان تعداد پاسخ ها رو بررسی کنی می بینی که تو عمومی ها از 100 تا تست معمولا هر گزینه 25 بار در پاسخنامه تکرار شده . تو اختصاصی ها خودم نشمردم ول قاعدتا باید اینجوری باشه .
چون یه نفر مثلا همه ی سوالا رو می زنه گزینه 1 ... در این صورت 25 تا درست داره و 75 تا غلط که اون 75 تا ، درست ها رو خنثی می کنه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام دوستان دقت کردید پاسخای سوالات کنکور(مثلا همین تجربی ۹۴)درمورد عمومیا دقیقا بین ۱ و ۲ و ۳ و ۴ تقسیم شده بود؟!واقعا عجیب نیس؟
> مثلا تو چهارتادرس عمومی سه تا پاسخ ۶ تا میشدن یکی ۷ تا!
> این نکته میتونست تو عمومیا فوق العاده باشه مثلا وقتی ۶-۷ تا تست دینی گزینه ۲ بشه دیگه قطعا گزینه ۲ جواب جدیدی نخواهد بود و میشه تو گزینه هایی که بین ۲ و بقیه شک داریم ردگزینه کنیم!یا تو تست تکواژ و تعداد غلط املا و لغت و قرابت و تو c test زبان!
> فک کنم چون سوالا رفته رو کامپیوتر آماتور سازمان سنجش اینجوری دراومده!![emoji2]
> تو دروس اختصاصی هم با تقریب خوب همین وضع برقراره ولی بشتر بدرد بچه زرنگا میخوره...
> نظرتون چیه بنظرتون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد برای کنکور ۹۵(حداقل تو دروس عمومی)؟؟آیا سالهای قبل هم همینطوری بوده؟
> با تشکر!
> 
> 
> ...


با سلام اولا همیشه اینطور نیست مثلا امکان داره یک گزینه 8 تا باشه 
ثانیا شما مطمئن نیستید که اون 7 تا که مثلا گزینه 2 زدید درست باشه و امکان داره یکی دو تاش غلط باشه پس نمیشه بش اعتماد کرذ

----------


## :Iman1997

*اره خب هر ساله همینجوریه باید جواب تست ها بین 4 گزینه پخش بشه البته هیچوقت به طور قطعی تعداد مشخصی رو نمیشه در نظر گرفت . اگه نکته تست زنی بلد باشی خوبه ولی خب شما باید تسلط داشته باشی حداقل رو 80 درصد سوالات نه اینکه نخونده بری دنبال چنین چیز هایی باشی . مثلا اگه پاسخ سوال 1 و 3 رو بدونی میتونی جواب سوال 2 رو با توجه به همین پخش گزینه ها یا تکنیک های دیگری حدس بزنی که احتمالش بالاست که درست باشه اما قطعیتی نداره اما خب اینجور تکنیک ها فقط واسه کسی خوبه که تسلط زیادی رو خونده هاش داشته باشه و کسی که نخونه دنبال این چیزا نره که نمره منفی میگیره*  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## magicboy

خدا قوت پهلووان خسته نباشی دلاور
من از الان کتابامو جم کردم دارم روش تورو تمرین میکنم

----------


## M a s o u d

> سلام دوستان دقت کردید پاسخای سوالات کنکور(مثلا همین تجربی ۹۴)درمورد عمومیا دقیقا بین ۱ و ۲ و ۳ و ۴ تقسیم شده بود؟!واقعا عجیب نیس؟
> مثلا تو چهارتادرس عمومی سه تا پاسخ ۶ تا میشدن یکی ۷ تا!
> این نکته میتونست تو عمومیا فوق العاده باشه مثلا وقتی ۶-۷ تا تست دینی گزینه ۲ بشه دیگه قطعا گزینه ۲ جواب جدیدی نخواهد بود و میشه تو گزینه هایی که بین ۲ و بقیه شک داریم ردگزینه کنیم!یا تو تست تکواژ و تعداد غلط املا و لغت و قرابت و تو c test زبان!
> فک کنم چون سوالا رفته رو کامپیوتر آماتور سازمان سنجش اینجوری دراومده!![emoji2]
> تو دروس اختصاصی هم با تقریب خوب همین وضع برقراره ولی بشتر بدرد بچه زرنگا میخوره...
> نظرتون چیه بنظرتون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد برای کنکور ۹۵(حداقل تو دروس عمومی)؟؟آیا سالهای قبل هم همینطوری بوده؟
> با تشکر!
> 
> 
> ...


این موضوع تقریبن درسته ولی شما بهتره به اینجور چیزا توجه نکنی.کنکور نامرده. بهتره به جای شانس به خودت اطمینان کنی

----------


## :Iman1997

> خدا قوت پهلووان خسته نباشی دلاور
> من از الان کتابامو جم کردم دارم روش تورو تمرین میکنم


کتاب رو جم کنی بهتره دانشگاهم کنار بزاری  :Yahoo (1):  این روش ها  واسه کسی که 80 درصد سوالات رو بلده و رو بقیه این کار رو میکنه

----------


## * m g h *

به این روش نمیشه اعتماد کرد چون ممکنه یک سال متفاوت از سال های پیش طرح بشه

----------


## Defne

> سلام دوستان دقت کردید پاسخای سوالات کنکور(مثلا همین تجربی ۹۴)درمورد عمومیا دقیقا بین ۱ و ۲ و ۳ و ۴ تقسیم شده بود؟!واقعا عجیب نیس؟
> مثلا تو چهارتادرس عمومی سه تا پاسخ ۶ تا میشدن یکی ۷ تا!
> این نکته میتونست تو عمومیا فوق العاده باشه مثلا وقتی ۶-۷ تا تست دینی گزینه ۲ بشه دیگه قطعا گزینه ۲ جواب جدیدی نخواهد بود و میشه تو گزینه هایی که بین ۲ و بقیه شک داریم ردگزینه کنیم!یا تو تست تکواژ و تعداد غلط املا و لغت و قرابت و تو c test زبان!
> فک کنم چون سوالا رفته رو کامپیوتر آماتور سازمان سنجش اینجوری دراومده!![emoji2]
> تو دروس اختصاصی هم با تقریب خوب همین وضع برقراره ولی بشتر بدرد بچه زرنگا میخوره...
> نظرتون چیه بنظرتون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد برای کنکور ۹۵(حداقل تو دروس عمومی)؟؟آیا سالهای قبل هم همینطوری بوده؟
> با تشکر!
> 
> 
> ...


این چیزی که گفتید خیلی بی اساسه.اخه مگه کنکور- آزمون به اون مهمی و واقعا سرنوشت ساز- برپایه این چیزا طراحی میشه؟خودتون باورتون میشه؟!!کاملا رد ِ این فرضیه.
کنکور که رمالی و شعبده بازی نیست.
لطفا از ارسال همچین مطالبی خودداری کنید باعث درگیری فکری بیخود داوطلبان میشه.
هرچند داوطلبان جدی کنکور میدونن کنکور چیزی جز تلاش و پشتکار مستمر وکنترل استرس نیست.

----------


## ezio auditore77

دوستان گلم؛
من نگفتم که کلا درس مشق بزارید کنار تعطیل!(خودم ۶-۸ ساعت روزی درس میخونم مدارکشم محفوظه تو دفتر برنامه ریزیم!)
بنظرم این روش واسه کسی که خیلی خوب درساش خونده ۱ سال قشنگ زحمت کشیده عالیه!
فقط و فقط هم بدرد کنکور میخوره!نه قلم چی و...
قبول دارم باید سوالات کاملا با اطمینان جواب داد بعد از این روش استفاده کرد!وگرنه اصلا کاربرد نخواهد داشت و این امر مستلزم درس خوندنه!
مثلا خودم تو درس عربی بخش درک مطلب مشکل دارم هرچی تست میزنم رو ۲ تا سوال بازم گیر میکنم!این روش تو بعضی جاها واقعا بدردبخوره!
به دوراز انصافه که بگیم کلا روش غلطیه و اصلا کاربرد نداره!
درهرحال امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید!


Sent from my Nexus 7

----------


## amin dehghan

اگه وقت زیاد آوردید و این کار را انجام دادید مطمئن باشید دارید وقتتان را هدر میدهید

----------


## علی پاتر

معلومه ک هیچ استفاده ای از این روش نمیشه کرد :Yahoo (1): حالا ب هزار و یک دلیل :Yahoo (2): 
بچسب درستو بخون پسر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## magicboy

> کتاب رو جم کنی بهتره دانشگاهم کنار بزاری  این روش ها  واسه کسی که 80 درصد سوالات رو بلده و رو بقیه این کار رو میکنه


روش؟ 
خدایی به این میگین روش؟ 
کسی که هشتاد زده مگه دیوونس ریسک کنه

----------


## Nahal

*به نظر منم این نمی تونه درست باشه و کاملا بی اساس هستش و فقط وقت رو هدر میده*

----------


## Mostafa7

> کتاب رو جم کنی بهتره دانشگاهم کنار بزاری  این روش ها  واسه کسی که 80 درصد سوالات رو بلده و رو بقیه این کار رو میکنه


خدایی نفهمیدی تیکه انداخت ؟!

----------


## 7p7

*من هم  بعضي وقتا در مورد گزينه تستا شك مي كنم ..... مثلا يه دفعه ٤ تا تست گزينه ١ ميشه ، بعد تو سوال بعدي خوب بعدي خو آدم شك ميكنه كه يك ميشه يا نه .... يا مثلا بعد ١١ تست هيچ سوالي گزينه ٢ نيست .. و همينا باعث استرس ميشه و ميگم نكنه دارم اشتباه ميكنم يا قبلي يارو اشتباه زدم ...... ولي خوب بايد سعي كرد كه به مسائل حاشيه اي توجه نكنيم*

----------


## Mostafa7

محض اطلاعتون در یکی از آزمون های رشته پزشکی امسال تمام پاسخ ها گزینه 1 میشده .

----------


## مسیح

دوست عزیز هرسال همینجوره و عجیب نیست.
بله میتونستی استفاده کنی مثلا 10 12 تا از یه گزینه نزنی.
سالهای قبل اینجوری بوده سالهای دیگه ام همینجوره.
علتشم بخاطر نرمال و متناسب بودن کنکوره و بخاطر کامپیوتر یا چیز دیگه نیست

----------


## ezio auditore77

> محض اطلاعتون در یکی از آزمون های رشته پزشکی امسال تمام پاسخ ها گزینه 1 میشده .


دوست عزیز من گفتم فقط دفترچه عمومی کنکور سراسری!

Sent from my Nexus 7

----------


## comet97

بهت توصیه میکنم فقط بشین درستو بخون و دنبال این چیزا نباش تا سال بعد مثل ما پشت کنکوری نمونی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان دقت کردید پاسخای سوالات کنکور(مثلا همین تجربی ۹۴)درمورد عمومیا دقیقا بین ۱ و ۲ و ۳ و ۴ تقسیم شده بود؟!واقعا عجیب نیس؟
> مثلا تو چهارتادرس عمومی سه تا پاسخ ۶ تا میشدن یکی ۷ تا!
> این نکته میتونست تو عمومیا فوق العاده باشه مثلا وقتی ۶-۷ تا تست دینی گزینه ۲ بشه دیگه قطعا گزینه ۲ جواب جدیدی نخواهد بود و میشه تو گزینه هایی که بین ۲ و بقیه شک داریم ردگزینه کنیم!یا تو تست تکواژ و تعداد غلط املا و لغت و قرابت و تو c test زبان!
> فک کنم چون سوالا رفته رو کامپیوتر آماتور سازمان سنجش اینجوری دراومده!![emoji2]
> تو دروس اختصاصی هم با تقریب خوب همین وضع برقراره ولی بیشتر بدرد بچه زرنگا میخوره...
> نظرتون چیه بنظرتون میشه بهش اعتماد کرد برای کنکور ۹۵(حداقل تو دروس عمومی)؟؟آیا سالهای قبل هم همینطوری بوده؟
> با تشکر!
> 
> 
> ...


یکی از بچه ها میگفت روی پاسخ نامه هم حتی فکر میشه ی تعداد روان شناس رو میارن تا ترتیب کلید پاسخ ها رو بچینن پس نمیشه اعتماد کرد

----------


## Alfredo

> محض اطلاعتون در یکی از آزمون های رشته پزشکی امسال تمام پاسخ ها گزینه 1 میشده .


دقیقا..امسال تو 2 رشته از امتحان کارشناسی ارشد علوم پزشکی گزینه 1 جواب بود.
عکس/پاسخ همه سوالات یک درسِ کنکور کارشناسی ارشد وزارت بهداشت گزینه الف بود - دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی - نظام سلامت - سلامت نیوز

----------


## Alfredo

> دوست عزیز من گفتم فقط دفترچه عمومی کنکور سراسری!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


هیچ فرقی نمی کنه.اگه اونجا شده  ممکنه اینورم بشه

----------


## khaan

اون کسی که سوالات رو خریده بوده انقدر احمق بوده که نمیتونسته حفظشون کنه برای همین بهش گفتن شما برو گزینه 1 بزن.
خدا کنه فقط کل پاسخنامه رو پر نکرده باشه

----------


## Prison Break

این موضوعی که میگید رو من اطلاعی ندارم اما روی مسائل روانشناسی و خوندن ذهن طراح هم باید کار کنید

شک نکنید رتبه های برتر دلیل موفقیتشون فقط خوندن نیست و همه چیز هست
هم می تونن ذهن طراح رو بخونن و خیلی چیز های دیگه

در حقیقت شما باید شگرد های تست زنی و خوندن ذهن طراح هم یک جاهایی بلد باشید و این خیلی بهتون کمک می کنه.

البته باید اینو هم بگم شگرد هایی که بالای 90 درصد جواب بده و چیز علمی و قطعی پشتش باشه نه چیزهای دیگه.

ولی در کل این شگرد هارو از کسی یاد نگیرید مگر اینکه طرف خودش طراح باشه. ما یه معلم داشتیم خودش طراح قلم چی بود و روش های خیلی خوبی یاد می داد و بالای 90 درصد هم جواب می داد

هر موقع از لحاظ علمی غنی شدی بعد برو سراغ این مسائل.

----------


## Mostafa7

> دوست عزیز من گفتم فقط دفترچه عمومی کنکور سراسری!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


من نسبت به شما جبهه نگرفتم 
صرفا میخواستم اینو بگم چون برای خودم خیلی جالب بود
به نظرم باید برای کنکورهم چنین خلاقیت هایی بزنن.

----------

